# كيفيه اكتشاف الاعلاف المغشوشه(الجوهري)...



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (12 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كيفيه اكتشاف الاعلاف المغشوشه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعية والزراعيه تتفضل بتقديم بعض المعلومات[/FONT]​ _[FONT=&quot]التي تخص مجال الميكنة الزراعية وصناعة الاعلاف رغبه منها[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] في [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]تقديم[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]كل ما هو جديد ومميز وايضا مساعدة كل من يرغب في معرفة معلومات تفصيلية[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] دقيقة وشاملة عن كل ما يخص هذا المجال وتكون ايضا محل ثقة من الجميع ويتم[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] الرجوع اليها في اي وقت دون ادني شك في صحه هذه المعلومات مع معرفه ان[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] معظم هذه المعلومات تم تجميعها من مراكز البحوث المصريه وايضا موقع وزاره[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot] الزراعه والعديد من المواقع الاخري الهامه التي تنال ثقه الجميع[/FONT]_​ _[FONT=&quot]فنرجو ان تنال هذه المعلومات اعجاب كل من يتناول قراتها[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يعاني كثير من مربي الدواجن من غش المواد الخام والأعلاف علي الرغم من تواجد الرقابة حيث اصبحت طرق الغش تتم بطرق علمية يصعب كشفها وهناك بعض الطرق السريعة والمبتكرة التي تمكنا من كشف الغش في مواد العلف دون الحاجة إلي استخدام كيماويات أو أدوات معملية أو خبرات خاصة وتعطي النتيجة في الحال وبحيث يمكن إجراؤها في محل التاجر أو في مزرعة المربي ومنها[/FONT].
_[FONT=&quot]- *معمل الاختبارات السريعة*[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ويشمل مجموعة من الاختبارات السريعة تمكن المربي من الحكم علي جودة المواد الخام أو الأعلاف خلال دقائق يمكن استعمالها في أي مكان دون الاستعانة بأي أجهزة معملية أو خبرة في مجال التحاليل وتوجد هذه الاختبارات في حقيبة يسهل التنقل بها واستعمالها وتشمل علي الاختبارات الوصفية لمواد العلف مثل[/FONT]:
- *[FONT=&quot]اختبار للون:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] فكل مادة علف لها لون مميز ويختلف اللون بطول فترة التخزين أو قدم المحصول أو سوء ظروف التخزين أو الإصابة بالحشرات أو الفطريات أو البكتيريا واختلاف اللون عن اللون الطبيعي الخاص بنفس المادة يدل علي التغير المحتمل حدوثه في مادة العلف نتيجة الاحتراق الداخلي الذاتي وهدم المكونات الغذائية فالحبوب الخضراء تكون غير ناضجة ويعني وجودها بنسبة كبيرة ضمن الرسالة انخفاض القيمة الغذائية للحبوب لاحتوائها علي نترات أكثر من الناضجة ويؤدي هذا إلي اضطرابات في الهضم كما أن زيادة النيتريت تؤدي إلي التسمم[/FONT]
- *[FONT=&quot]الرائحة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] تنتج بفعل إصابة مواد العلف ببعض أنواع الحشرات أو الفطريات التي تنشط داخلها ويؤدي ذلك إلي تحلل مكونات الحبوب الكيميائية أو إفراز مواد كيميائية لها روائح غير مرغوبة وقد تنتج الروائح ذاتيا بفضل النشاط الحيوي لمواد العلف نفسها أو بفعل أد مصاص بعض الروائح علي الحبوب[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الكثافة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ترتبط القيمة الغذائية للعلف بكثافته فزيادة الكثافة تشير إلي زيادة مجموع المواد الغذائية المهضومة[/FONT] TDN [FONT=&quot]وانخفاض محتوي الألياف في مادة العلف[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إصابة الأعلاف بالتلوث البيولوجي: يجب أن تكون مادة العلف خالية من الريش والشعر والحراشيف والخنافس واليرقات وروث الفئران والزرق وأيضا يجب أن تكون مادة العلف خالية من المواد الغربية كالرمال والأحجار والزجاج والمعادن والبذور الغربية عن المادة الأصلية[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]التجانس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: حيث لا يجب أن توجد بالمادة الخام أجزاء صغيرة وكبيرة ويجب أن تكون المادة كلها متجانسة من حيث الحجم صغير أو متوسط أو كبير والشكل المثالي للحبة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]اختبار الطعم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: حلو (طبيعي)_مر (راجع لاصابة فطرية أو حصاد مبكر)[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وتتميز الحبوب بطعم ضعيف غير واضح في اغلب الأحيان أما البذور فيمكن أن يكون لها طعم الزيت[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]السلامة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: المادة الخام لها ملمس لطيف غير مخربش وغير مكتل أي له صفة ذات المادة وليس غريبا عليها ويمكن اختبار سلامة الاندوسبرم أو الكسور بمحلول خاص[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهناك اختبارات كيميائية سريعة: تم تطويرها للتأكد من وجود أو غياب بعض المواد الكيميائية والتي تؤثر علي جودة العلف ومن الناحية الأخري فإن هذه الاختبارات تساعد كل من التحليل الكيميائي والفحص المجهري في تقييم الصورة الحقيقية لجودة مواد العلف الكامل. مثل استخدام الورق الكاشف[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اختبار جودة فول الصويا[/FONT] K.T.P.1: [FONT=&quot]هذا الاختبار يوضح كفاءة تجهيز فول الصويا أثناء عملية استخلاص الزيت حيث يمكن استخدام الكسب الناتج في العلف دون حدوث مشاكل وأيضا يوضح صلاحية البروتين في التغذية. وأيضا يوضح هذا الاختبار مدي صلاحية إعداد الصويا الكاملة الدهن[/FONT] (Full Fat Soyabean) [FONT=&quot]لاستخدامها في الأعلاف. حيث يستخدم الورق الكاشف فيوضع علي العينة المختبرة مع قليل من الماء العادي ولون الورق الكاشف قبل الاختبار اصفر وعند وجود نقط كثير ذات لون بنفسجي علي ورق الاختبار يدل علي عدم صلاحية العينة للتغذية [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اختبار جودة مسحوق السمك والمركزات ومسحوق اللحم[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]يوضح هذا الاختبار الغش بالمواد النتروجينية غير البروتينية وتعتبر هذه المواد العلفية أغلي مكونات الأعلاف سعرا حيث يتم اعدد العينة كما في الطريقة السابقة وعند تغير لون الورقة الكاشفة من الأصفر إلي الأحمر يدل هذا علي الغش بإضافة المواد النتروجينية غير البروتينية نرفع نسبة النيتروجين التي ترفع نسبة البروتين أن الغش بهذه المواد يسبب مشاكل كبيرة للطيور وقد تؤدئ للنفوق ويحدث تأثيرا سيئا علي صحة الإنسان[/FONT].
- *[FONT=&quot]اختبار جودة الذرة المطحونة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] يمكن بهذا الاختبار كشف الغش بالحجر الجيري للذرة المطحونة: باستخدام كاشف خاص[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اختبار جودة مسحوق العظم: هذا الاختبار يوضح جودة مسحوق العظم عن طريق استخدام المحلول الكاشف[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اختبار المواد المعدنية بالاعلاف[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] في بعض عينات العلف من الضروري فصل المواد العضوية عن المواد غير العضوية بواسطة محلول خاص حيث يستخدم تكنيك الطفؤ بنقع العينة في المحلول[/FONT].
*[FONT=&quot]اختبار الإصابة بالحشرات[/FONT]* 
[FONT=&quot]عندما تكون الحشرات داخل الحبة ذاتها يكون من الصعب الكشف عنها لذلك تتبع طريقة خاصة للكشف عن الإصابات الحشرية داخل الحبة ذاتها يؤخذ 50 جراما من حبوب العلف وتوضع في وعاء به السائل الكاشف وبعد مرور 10 دقائق ترسب الحبوب السليمة في القاع وتطفو علي السطح الحبوب غير السليمة نتيجة تغذية الحشرات علي محتوياتها[/FONT].
*[FONT=&quot]اختبار الرائحة[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تضاف 10 20 جراما من مادة العلف في أنبوبة اختبار ثم يوضع عليها كمية من الكاشف فيظهر الآتي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ رائحة عفنة: رائحة الحشرات في جميع أنواع الحبوب ماعدا الحشرات الثاقبة (القمح، والشعير[/FONT])
[FONT=&quot]ب رائحة متزنخة حامضية: تحلل مادة العلف[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]رائحة حبوب متخمرة. رائحة حشرات ثاقبة في القمح والشعير[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ج رائحة امونيا: تحلل مواد العلف الغنية بالبروتين[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]د رائحة حلوة: إصابة بالسوس[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ه رائحة غريبة مرفوضة تجاريا: رائحة السجاد والجلود. رائحة دخان. رائحة قذرة[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]رائحة منتجات بترولية أو معاملات كيماوية. رائحة مواد فاسدة نباتية أو حيوانية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]اختبار سلامة الحبوب: توضع عينة صغيرة من الحبوب في المحلول الكاشف حيث يغطيها يظهر لون اسود مزرق في أماكن الشقوق والكسور في حالة الحبوب التالفة تحت العدسة المكبرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اختبار الكثافة: توضع كمية من الحبوب في العلبة العيارية بحيث تملأ تماما ثم توزن وتقارن بعد ذلك بالجدول الذي يوضح الحد الادني لكثافة مواد العلف[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اختبار جودة الشعير المطحون[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]: يمكن بهذا الاختبار كشف الغش بالحجر الجيري للشعير المطحون[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تأخذ عينة من الشعير المطحون ويضاف لها قطرات من الدليل فتظهر فقاقيع باللون الأصفر مما يدل علي عدم جودة العينة[/FONT].
- [FONT=&quot]اختبار جودة مسحوق العظم المحروق: توضع بضع قطرات علي العينة من الكاشف فتظهر فقاقيع دلالة علي عدم جودة العينة[/FONT].
- *[FONT=&quot]اختبار تزنخ الزيوت[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] يأخذ 1 جرام من عينة الزيت ويوضع عليها الدليل فيظهر لون أحمر مما يدل علي فساد عينة الزيت[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]اختبار فساد مسحوق اللحم أو السمك: يتم وضع 5 جرامات من العينة ثم يضاف الدليل حتي العلامة وتغطي الزجاجة بعد مرور 3 ساعات يلاحظ تغير لون الورق الكاشف اسفل الغطاء [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من اللون الأصفر إلي اللون البني إلي اللون الأسود الداكن ويمكن الانتظار لثلاث ساعات أخري للتأكد من عدم صلاحية العينة وتلون الورق الكاشف باللون الأسود[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهناك اختبارات مجهرية: تشمل هذه الاختبارات علي دليل يضم أكثر من صورة مجهرية لمواد علف جيدة وأخري تعرضت للغش التجاري بطرق مختلفة حتي يتمكن الفاحص من التأكد من مطابقة العينة المختبرة للمواصفات القياسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبصفة عامة تبدو هذه الطرق بسيطة جدا ويمكن للمربين أن يستخدموها وأيضا يمكن تطبيق الفحص المجهري والاختبارات السريعة علي مستويات مختلفة من إنتاج العلف فالمصانع التجارية التي تنتج كميات كبيرة من العلف يوميا وبأسعار وجودة عالية لضمان تنافسها في الأسواق يجب أن تستخدم كل وسائل تحديد جودة العلف وهي الفحص المجهري والاختبارات السريعة (اختبارات الورق الكاشف) إلي جانب التحليل الكيميائي أما المصانع الصغيرة أو المزارع الصغيرة والتي لايستطيع المربون تحمل تكلفة فحص التركيب الكيميائي في معامل مجهزة جيدا ففي هذه الحالة يمكنهم الاستعانة بالفحص المجهري للعلف وذلك بالفحص الكمي والكيفي بالإضافة إلي اختبارات الورق الكاشف. وتطبيق هذه الاختبارات السريعة يضمن الحصول علي مواد خام أو أعلاف عالية الجودة والقضاء علي التزوير أو الاحتيال والغش وأيضا المحافظة علي صحة المستهلكين من المواد الضارة وزيادة العائد المادي للمربين والتحكم في مدة دورات تسمين الدواجن[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]002-01001160396[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]002-01272227795[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اوزيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
www.elgohary-eg.com
[FONT=&quot]اوالتواصل معنا عبرالبريد الاليكتروني التالي :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[email protected]
[FONT=&quot]وتفضلوا بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اوزيارة مدونتنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اوتشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوا ن التالي:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ ​


----------

